
A Fully Functional 3D Printed Watch With Tourbillon - curtis
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-major-step-forward-in-horological-additive-manufacturing-christoph-laimers-3d-printed-tourbillon
======
bobbles
So when does something change from a watch into a clock? This thing is the
size of a fist

------
dkhenry
So this project is really cool, but its not the first.

[http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:328569](http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:328569)

That has been sitting in my print queue for some time waiting to be printed

~~~
SoapSeller
Both are designed by the same guy.

[http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1249221](http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1249221)

------
ChuckMcM
This is pretty cool. I have yet to do anything so mechanically complicated on
my printer. I was under the impression that it would be insufficiently round
but perhaps I just need to spend more time calibrating it.

------
beeboop
I wonder how accurate this is. I had assumed making a balance spring precise
enough to be reasonably reliable was extremely difficult. Being made of a
plastic like substance that can only be accurate down to a visibly low
resolution, I would guess it's not very accurate. Sort of a moot point
considering the main spring only lasts 30 minutes.

------
kordless
> will run for 30 minutes

And thus a challenge is created.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/the-first-3d-printed-mechanical-watch-
is-...](http://gizmodo.com/the-first-3d-printed-mechanical-watch-is-an-
intricate-p-1752690777), which points to this.

~~~
logicallee
I definitely think that "with tourbillon" should be included in the title. A
tourbillon is a very tricky complication (Rolex doesn't have any tourbillon
watches for example), a kind of "tour de force."

As amazing as the title is, with that addition it's jaw-dropping. (Still,
trying to counter the effects of gravity in a watch with the ticking accuracy
of plastic is a bit funny.)

~~~
dang
Ok, we added that. I don't know what it means, but we added it. :)

~~~
tagawa
Thanks. It was the "tourbillon" in the title that made me click. Amazing.

